# Deep dropping Florida style



## Harbison

:thumbsup: :USA Every Florida Fisherman ll deep-drop-pelagic trip to date has been absolutely outstanding. 11/19/15 marks the last three day overnight trip of the 2015 season. Come along as we take a good look at the pictures from yet another trip 'Never to be forgotten.' This is our Florida.
Before heading for really deep waters let's catch some huge mangrove snapper. In all over 100 were caught; many were in the 7-8 pound range. This trip is already a winner: 







Bo, that's a nice king:

Now there is something we do not see every day, a beautiful African pompano:

Nice gag:

Ok! That was some kind of fun. Let's go deep; really deep.
Guys, here is what deep-dropping is all about. This is what we look forward to with great anticipation each and every year. Deep water grouper and pelagics:



Wow! Talk about trophy yellowedge:




This is really getting interesting. The grouper are not coming fast, but steady:




Now that's different. You never know what you are going to come up with in deep water:

Talk about different. Omar, that's an African pompano to really be proud of:

Talk about pelagic trophies, Mr. Sumrall has reason to be proud. With a 32, and, get this, a 52 pound wahoo who wouldn't be proud?


Let's not forget the tuna. Five real trophy black fins, up to 25 pounds, graced the deck of the Florida Fisherman ll:




We ended up with over 100 mangrove snapper, numerous kings, 5 beautiful blackfin tuna, 70 scamp, 20 yellowedge, and 10 really nice snowy grouper.
This was indeed another 'Trip never to be forgotten' by those who visit the very deep; those who really appreciate the wonders of the Sunshine state, those who, with very good reason, eagerly anticipate the 2016 season. With up to eight deep-drop trips in then planning stages for the new year, and many 39 & 44 hour trips, 2016 is going to be the best year yet. That, along with 1/2 and all day trips, is what fishing, Florida stile, is all about. This is our Florida.
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## WAReilly

Great trip Captain! Is the in the 21st pic some sort of tile fish?


----------



## Jason

Awesome BOB!!! Those African Pomps are just too cool!!!


----------



## jcasey

Nice report Mr. Bob. Our weather in the Panhandle has kept most folks from going offshore for the past month, so it is good to see someone is catching some fish.


----------



## Realtor

nice fish, but, where are the pictures of the FOOD!!!?????


----------



## Harbison

Wow! You sure know Bob. Unfortunately I had an eye doctor's appointment & missed this trip. I am facing cataract surgery; having a hard time seeing the fish. I wanted so badly to share with fellow sportsmen/women. I asked several people who were going to take some pictures for us. I wanted to give photo credits, but I do not know who took the pictures. Hope to be back in action soon.


----------



## clemdawg

Great catch!!!


----------



## gulfbreezetom

Hope you are feeling better soon, Bob. ALWAYS enjoy the first-class reports. We will definitely be making one of those trips next year!


----------



## Harbison

Thank you sir. I feel fine; I just cannot see very well. The doctors assure me that cataract surgery will fix the situation. Problem is I cannot get an appointment for the surgery until February. I want to go hog hunting, but I am not sure I could see the hog.
I am a survivor; I will make it! 
Only three deep-drop trips are scheduled for 2016. However, many 39 & 44 hour trips are on the books. They too are very special. 
Sir, it will be an honor to have you & yours join us. Please let me know when; I want to make sure I am there.


----------



## Harbison

Guys, due to an eye doctor appointment I was not able to go on this trip. I just found out that our own Chef 'Jersey Girl' Tammy took most of the pictures on this 63 hour trip. I know this lady among ladies is an accomplished chef; now we know she is also a very good photographer. Thank you Tammy for taking the time from your busy schedule to share with us this great adventure.


----------



## Harbison

Even the day boats are doing extremely well. This Friday, 12/18, is the last 39 hour trip of the season. It should be a good one. Hope to have a great report with plenty of on the water pictures & an action packed video.


----------



## grouper1963

From where does this charter sail?


----------



## Sea-r-cy

Madeira Beach Fl.


----------



## Harbison

Guys, sorry if I am late replying. I am facing cataract surgery on 1/14. The doctor says I am close to legally blind. Please say a little prayer for me.
I love sharing and hope to be back soon. 
The Florida Fisherman does indeed sail out of Madeira Beach, Florida. (727) 393-1947. I have a complete schedule for every 2016 trip. If I can be of any help, please let me know. 
My E. Mail address is:
[email protected].
Best to one and all! Bob H.


----------



## WAReilly

Harbison said:


> Guys, sorry if I am late replying. I am facing cataract surgery on 1/14. The doctor says I am close to legally blind. Please say a little prayer for me.
> I love sharing and hope to be back soon.
> The Florida Fisherman does indeed sail out of Madeira Beach, Florida. (727) 393-1947. I have a complete schedule for every 2016 trip. If I can be of any help, please let me know.
> My E. Mail address is:
> [email protected].
> Best to one and all! Bob H.


Wish you a speedy recovery, Bob!


----------



## Harbison

Thank you so much. I am really looking forward to sharing so many hunting and fishing adventures with you. It all depends on my eyes. Together we can make 2016 the best year ever.


----------



## WhyMe

As always great fish with a great report.
Whyme


----------



## Harbison

Thank you sir! If I think I can see well enough, and it looks like it's going to be calm, I want to go on the first overnight trip of the new year. On 1/8 we can, for the first time in a long time, target both red grouper & AJ's. 
This is enough to excite anyone looking for a real fight:


The cooler weather also means tuna:

And hog hunting:

The best part of hog hunting:

I hope to have plenty of adventures to share; better yet! Join me on the water and in the woods. We will have a blast together!


----------



## Boardfeet

Are those Red Hinds?
Or Speckled Hinds?
I never really knew how to tell the difference.

Great Post Bob!
Praying for your speedy recovery.


----------



## Harbison

Please let me know which fish you are talking about. I know nothing of fish called 'hinds'.
I am so glad you like my reports. Just got back from the Middle Grounds. Will file a report ASAP. Not sure how much I will be able to do. I cannot see well at all. The operations begin 1/14. 
Thanks for the prayers. Bob


----------



## FenderBender

Harbison said:


> Please let me know which fish you are talking about. I know nothing of fish called 'hinds'.
> I am so glad you like my reports. Bob



I bet he is taking about this picture. 










I call them kitty Mitchell grouper. And that is a really nice one.


----------



## Harbison

I must admit I do not know too much about deep drop fish. Please help me on this one.


----------



## FenderBender

A speckled hind, or calico grouper, is know by the colloquial name kitty Mitchell grouper. I believe that is the fish in the picture. One of the biggest I have seen!


----------



## Harbison

I think it is what we call a kitty mitchell. Thanks for the information. Bob


----------



## wilfish4774

Seems like I have heard of the middle grounds, for someone who is blind you sure can find the fish, I wish I had poor vision and could catch fish like that.


----------



## Harbison

The Florida Middle Grounds is a vast area NW of Madeira Beach. This is a prime fishing area. We were fishing the Northern edges and beyond the Grounds. We were over 100 miles from John's Pass. 
Hope to have the eyes fixed very soon. My first of two cataract surgeries is 1/14/16.


----------

